# deacon training and testing



## Richard King

just curious about what hoops your deacons jump through in order to serve.
I once served as a deacon in a southern baptist church. Before we served we went through a pastors class and that was about it.
Now I am in a PCA church that has a class, then an oral exam given by the pastor and elders. I am just curious about how other churches determine the fitness to serve.


----------



## Hamalas

Just the basics.


----------



## Theognome

Hamalas, that deacon in the first photo has way too much hair.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas

Theognome said:


> Hamalas, that deacon in the first photo has way too much hair.
> 
> Theognome



Thanks, we'll fix that.


----------



## Scott1

Our particular church PCA process is presently something like this:

1) A member notices the I Timothy 3 qualifications of a man in the congregation, and the man's wife if he is married, and asks permission to nominate the person

2) If the candidate accepts, he must complete about 12 weeks study with the Pastor. After study, the candidate is asked if they feel called, qualified, and gifted to stand for the office of Deacon based on I Timothy 3 and Titus 1.

3) Two elders visit the candidate in his home and examine him, and his wife, if married, according to I Timothy 3 attributes. If married, the deacon's wife must consent to her husband standing for election.

4) A separate examination is done by a teaching elder on the doctrinal standards of the denomination (acquaintance with the Bible, the Westminster Confession, and the Book of Church Order)

4a) At least two personal references are contacted to confirm the candidates character. Usually, these are neighbors or employers, not friends from church, not even necessarily Christians.

5) If both examinations are favorable, the Session votes on whether to allow the candidate to stand for "election" by the congregation

6) If the Session so votes, the candidate gives his Christian testimony to the church during public worship

7) Written copies of the candidate's testimony are distributed to all members

8) A congregational meeting is called and all members are eligible to vote

9) If a majority present and voting vote confirm, the candidate is ordained and installed at public worship


----------



## PresbyDane

love these posts


----------



## jwithnell

Actually, the "basics" looks a lot like our church's program. All office candidates go through a lengthy time of training and assessment. The theology test took 24 hours for my husband to get through (in chunks of time, thankfully!). The congregation then meets to affirm (since when do Presbyterian congregations vote?).


----------



## Albatross

Scott1 said:


> Our particular church PCA process is presently something like this:
> 
> 
> 3) Two elders visit the candidate in his home and examine him, and his wife, if married, according to I Timothy 3 attributes. If married, the deacon's wife must consent to her husband standing for election.
> 
> I like this part of your process. For a married officer, his wife, his family and himself are one in the same.
> 
> Do you know what the elders are looking to discover from the visit?


----------



## Richard King

It seems there are a lot of exams and interviews for men who are basically going to be helpers and laborers for the church. 
That doesn't bother me but I wonder what would stop a man from simply saying...I will help anywhere, anytime with anything without being an official deacon. 
That is what I am going to have to do but I have really enjoyed the classes. It seems every man in church would benefit from the same training.
I am not stirring up trouble or trying to rebel. 
I can't serve anyway because my wife does not attend my church
but if I could serve I personally don't know that the calling I feel is anything more than simply a willingness to help in any way.


----------



## jwithnell

The deacons were originally commissioned in Acts to administer mercy, relieving the elders so they could devote more time to the word and prayer. While that has often had the practical outcome of taking care of the facilities, that is not the primary focus. The requirements for deacons in the pastoral epistles are similar to the elders and requires men of maturity and good standing in their faith. A church is wise to take care in the selection and training of these officers.

That said, there's nothing to stop anyone from contributing to the overall workings of the church. Without trying really hard, I can quickly name a few fellows (and ladies!) who are essential to our church who are not officers. They simply serve the Christ they love and are encouraged in their faithfulness.


----------



## Scott1

> *Albatross *
> 
> 
> Albatross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our particular church PCA process is presently something like this:
> 
> 
> 3) Two elders visit the candidate in his home and examine him, and his wife, if married, according to I Timothy 3 attributes. If married, the deacon's wife must consent to her husband standing for election.
> 
> I like this part of your process. For a married officer, his wife, his family and himself are one in the same.
> 
> Do you know what the elders are looking to discover from the visit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Timothy 3
> 
> 1This is a true saying, if a man desire the office of a bishop, he desireth a good work.
> 
> 2A bishop then must be blameless, the husband of one wife, vigilant, sober, of good behaviour, given to hospitality, apt to teach;
> 
> 3Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous;
> 
> 4One that ruleth well his own house, having his children in subjection with all gravity;
> 
> 5(For if a man know not how to rule his own house, how shall he take care of the church of God?)
> 
> 6Not a novice, lest being lifted up with pride he fall into the condemnation of the devil.
> 
> 7Moreover he must have a good report of them which are without; lest he fall into reproach and the snare of the devil.
> 
> 8Likewise must the deacons be grave, not doubletongued, not given to much wine, not greedy of filthy lucre;
> 
> 9Holding the mystery of the faith in a pure conscience.
> 
> 10And let these also first be proved; then let them use the office of a deacon, being found blameless.
> 
> 11Even so must their wives be grave, not slanderers, sober, faithful in all things.
> 
> 12Let the deacons be the husbands of one wife, ruling their children and their own houses well.
> 
> 13For they that have used the office of a deacon well purchase to themselves a good degree, and great boldness in the faith which is in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Practically, a questionnaire of self-evaluation based on these biblical requirements is used and discussed with the elders, the candidate, and his wife.
> 
> -----Added 2/23/2009 at 02:20:03 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there are a lot of exams and interviews for men who are basically going to be helpers and laborers for the church.
> That doesn't bother me but I wonder what would stop a man from simply saying...I will help anywhere, anytime with anything without being an official deacon.
> That is what I am going to have to do but I have really enjoyed the classes. It seems every man in church would benefit from the same training.
> I am not stirring up trouble or trying to rebel.
> I can't serve anyway because my wife does not attend my church
> but if I could serve I personally don't know that the calling I feel is anything more than simply a willingness to help in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reformed Theology has a "high" view of the church because God's Word has a "high" view of the church.
> 
> Deacons are not merely "helpers." They are part of the basic governing structure of God's Church, qualified in much the same way as Elders (Bishops, Pastors).
> 
> The office of Deacon is a spiritual office. It is perpetual. Once you are a Deacon, you are for life, a recognition of a life-long calling.
> 
> Scripture tells those who use the office well receive reward (I Timothy 13).
> 
> Deacons, as part of the basic governance appointed for particular churches are examined for exemplary lives and sound doctrine. Many laymen (unordained men and women) assist the Deacons in doing the Lord's Work within the church.
> 
> Biblically, there are a few attributes (cf I Timothy 3) for the wife of a Deacon. She is also evaluated because her behavior and reputation will reflect on her husband, and in turn, upon the reputation of our Lord. In addition, she will have to sacrifice so her husband has time to do his duties, and she will sometimes assist her husband in his duties as a Deacon.
> 
> While the household standard is not perfection, a Deacon must have his home situation generally biblically well-run.
> 
> Many people who do not have the qualification, gifting and calling for office can assist the Deacons, and help in many other ways in Christ's church- that is their spiritual service.
Click to expand...


----------



## Richard King

Looking at my post 
I realize I made it sound like mercy ministry wasn't what Deacons did.
I know better. We have studied that and we all read the excellent book on Mercy ministry by Keller.
Looking at my heart 
I think I came off that way because of resentment I need to get over. 
When the church moved to a new building I was there with my trailer and my son loading furniture and books. When donations for the needy needed to be picked up, I picked them up.
When a woman had a house burn up and someone was needed to bring her new furniture I was there with my trailer. When something needs to be set up I try to be there. When there is a men's Bible Study I am there. We have a men's prayer breakfast each week - I am there. When they wanted volunteers to stay overnight with people in a homeless shelter I was glad to.
I realize now that what is nagging on me is the Elders who "test" the deacons fitness to serve are rarely there except for one of them and I think I have more mercy in my little finger than most of them. 
That said, you are right about deacons. 
I have some repenting to do and some attitude adjustment to work on. And a wife situation to work on before I throw any stones or consider whether I am called.


----------



## jwithnell

Hang in there brother!


----------



## Scott1

Another thing that might be helpful to understand about this office.

Deacons are under the overall authority of the Elders (Session). The Deacons are basically given administrative authority over property stewardship and mercy ministry. That doesn't mean they can do that all- unordained men and women assist them.

But Elders are given the overall ruling and teaching authority. Part of what Deacons do is "free up" Elders so they can devote themselves to the very important tasks of teaching God's Word, administering church discipline, etc.


----------



## Hamalas




----------

